# Happy Thanksgiving to you all



## ironman123 (Nov 22, 2022)

Haven't been on here in a while but wanted to take this opportunity to say Happy and a safe Thanksgiving to all. Please do not forget to give praise to God for his many blessings he has given us.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 9 | Great Post 1


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 22, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 22, 2022)

Thanks Ray. And same to you and yours. And I am so thankful for our Woodbarter family!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 22, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving WB brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving to you Ray and all of the WB family!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Hope everyone is able to spend some time with family. Somebody make a plate and eat it for me. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving! Let us all strive to keep this American tradition alive and well. Thanksgiving at my house this year with both of my sisters, one brother-in-law, nephew & niece, and one grandson. Turkey with all the trimmings. Can’t wait! Chuck

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 23, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Hope everyone is able to spend some time with family. Somebody make a plate and eat it for me. Lol


to tell you the truth, I prefer the 4 or 5 hours after the meal, or the next day. Give me a turkey sandwich on one of your mountains....well, you need to be home with loved ones, but, that turkey sandwich in your day pack would be really good. Be safe our friend!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy thanksgiving guys and gals,this one will be a little rough,first one since my mom passed and the first with no parent in laws.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving all. I'm off to brine my turkey now. Heh heh, "brine my turkey" ... that sounds like slang code for something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 23, 2022)

my wife is cooking with wine this thanksgiving........doubt any of it will be in the dinner though!!! Don't tell her I said that........

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2022)

Everyone have a great Thanksgiving. We will have about 20. Went to mill last weekend and while there visited with Thanksgiving dinner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 23, 2022)

I like that picture, Mike! Ours is already in the brine (minus the feathers) getting ready for the smoke, and the feast. 

My favorite meal of the year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greenacres2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Life had some ups & downs since last Thanksgiving, so i didn't turn nearly as much shavings as i'd expected. But...thanks to my newly extended family here, i've got a ton (or really really close) of raw material for next year. I'm especially thankful for y'all letting me hang out here!!

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving WB! Like many before stated our birds are in the brine and just waiting for their time in the peanut oil hot tub!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2022)

JonathanH said:


> I like that picture, Mike! Ours is already in the brine (minus the feathers) getting ready for the smoke, and the feast.
> 
> My favorite meal of the year.


My favorite is Christmas. Prime rib. Kathies light feathery yorkshire pudding . Buche de loel for desert. A cake that should be forbidden..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy turkey everybody

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> My favorite is Christmas. Prime rib. Kathies light feathery yorkshire pudding . Buche de loel for desert. A cake that should be forbidden..


Buche de noel?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> My favorite is Christmas. Prime rib. Kathies light feathery yorkshire pudding . Buche de loel for desert. A cake that should be forbidden..


I've never had the Loel variant... do tell!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2022)

SENC said:


> I've never had the Loel variant... do tell!


I will picture


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2022)

SENC said:


> I've never had the Loel variant... do tell!


Noel my la ck of typing skills are only surpassed by my crappy editting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Noel my la ck of typing skills are only surpassed by my crappy editting.


Spellcheck is a bugger on this dessert!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Noel my la ck of typing skills are only surpassed by my crappy editting.


Well, there is also your longevity. 

And grumpiness.
Hell, you have plenty that surpasses your la ck of typing skills.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2022)

SENC said:


> Well, there is also your longevity.
> 
> And grumpiness.
> Hell, you have plenty that surpasses your la ck of typing skills.


Grrrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy Turkey day to all. Be safe in your travels may many wonderful memories be made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 23, 2022)

If you have to choose between turkey and dressing, get turkey. The corn bread will be there later...
Happy Thanksgiving to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 23, 2022)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Happy Turkey day to all. Be safe in your travels may many wonderful memories be made.


I am ready for some deer summer sausage. hint, hint

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## scootac (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm sure some of you old guys will enjoy this little ditty!







Happy Thanksgiving All

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 24, 2022)

scootac said:


> I'm sure some of you old guys will enjoy this little ditty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hadn’t heard this in years, and had never listened to the whole monologue. Quite funny! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 24, 2022)

scootac said:


> I'm sure some of you old guys will enjoy this little ditty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the local classic rock stations plays this every year on Turkey day.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (Nov 24, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Hadn’t heard this in years, and had never listened to the whole monologue. Quite funny! Chuck


That right there was worth what I paid to get in here this morning!! Been a long time, great memory!
Time to put the Bird on the grill!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## drycreek (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2022)

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and spent time with family. We did, spent time with the kids and their new baby, I helped in the kitchen as they have never done a Thanksgiving dinner. Had to laugh when they mentioned that the little button on the turkey never popped up. So when they asked me to carve the turkey it just didn't look right, they had it in the pan breast side down, lol. But it sure was juicy! Lol.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2022)

Well I'm making a full Thanksgiving dinner today with all the trimmings so Betty and I will have excellent lunches for the week. At the end of the week whatever is left meat and gravy wise Betty makes an awesome soup with it.. 
Having dinner with the kids was nice but we didn't have any leftovers so we decided to make our own.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 26, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I'm making a full Thanksgiving dinner today with all the trimmings so Betty and I will have excellent lunches for the week. At the end of the week whatever is left meat and gravy wise Betty makes an awesome soup with it..
> Having dinner with the kids was nice but we didn't have any leftovers so we decided to make our own.


Leftovers are the best part of the dinner!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2022)

I just ate again! Man I'm stuffed, in a food comma.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 26, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I just ate again! Man I'm stuffed, in a food comma.


A food comma,that's a new one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2022)

Happy (belated) Thanksgiving!

My in-laws drove up on Thursday and left after lunch today. We timed it to eat about an hour after they planned to arrive, and did well on the timing. Lots of good food. Still working on leftovers.

Ribs
Smoked Mac-n-cheese
Hot dogs (because that's what one of the boys wanted instead of ribs...)
Green bean casserole
Corn
Cornbread w/ cheddar and roasted peppers
Roasted squash
Rustic apple pie
Pumpkin pie w/ whipped cream
Guava hopped hard cider from a local winery

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 27, 2022)

Woohooo,Second thanksgiving dinner today!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------

